# Building out of the back Animated Video (for coaches)



## Kai Werring (Aug 25, 2017)

Here is a animated video I made in regards to building out of the back with possession. Typically stage 2/3 drills in regards to U.S Soccer. Typically applied to U11 and up as it assists with postional play.

Hopefully a few new ideas for some coaches will be stirred up through watching.
Thanks.


----------

